# Fish N Mate Cart + Yeti 75 or 105?



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

Looking to get the Fish N Mate #143 cart but I was wondering if it will hold my 75 QT or 105 QT Yeti. The dimensions I was given looks like it will but I just wanted to confirm if anyone has tried this. Thanks.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Either cooler weighs a ton, so I hope you go fishing w/someone....Either that or you are a big ole feller!

Also welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## jgingrey (Sep 16, 2014)

Both should fit easily. I placed my 50 inside and had a lot of room to spare. They had/have one put together at Outcast. You could drop by and place the coolers inside to see how much room is left.


----------



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks for the responses guys. I'll pull the trigger then, tired of lugging around all my stuff without a cart.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Jason has a point. The heavier the items in your cart, the harder it is to pull.
Might not be that big a deal if you are fishing off the pier but pulling thru the sand is rough if it's loaded down. Unless you are planning on staying on the beach for a week, I would use a lightweight Igloo.
But you know what they say - free advice is worth every penny you pay for it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

welldoya said:


> Jason has a point. The heavier the items in your cart, the harder it is to pull.
> Might not be that big a deal if you are fishing off the pier but pulling thru the sand is rough if it's loaded down. Unless you are planning on staying on the beach for a week, I would use a lightweight Igloo.
> But you know what they say - free advice is worth every penny you pay for it.


Heck, I was mostly talking about getting it out of the back of the truck....:shifty::thumbsup:


----------



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

LOL! I'll keep that in mind. I'm used to being on a boat with a helping hand to lug coolers around.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Lite cart + Lite cooler + Lite load = Happy Camper (or Fisher):thumbup:

Aluminum cart. Igloo cooler. Beach chair. Food and drinks (I go for the day). About a gallon or two ice (don't need 40 pounds until you actually catch fish). And your celfone and medications. 

Oh yeah. 4 - 2" heavy wall PVC pole holders and a hammer to drive them in about 2'. I don't plan to loose any more poles.

But. This is how old guys do it. And who listens to old guys anyway.


----------



## TomH (Mar 31, 2008)

yeah, nobody listens to us old guys


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

You ain't lying about them old guys, using brain power over muscle strain:thumbsup:


----------

